# Rabbit Food - What Benefits?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a lot of rabbit food available at my house because my family keeps rabbits. I've seen rabbit pellets in multiple diets, and I was wondering what nutritional benefit they offered. I think I'm going to integrate it into my mousey food, but I just want to know what it adds.  I figured that they're probably similar to lab blocks, because that's almost all our bunnies eat besides fresh veggies and such.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, I honestly haven't looked into what benefits they could have, but I'm thinking none.
I used to buy mixes that had them in, and every single time I used it, it was all they left out. Not one mouse would touch it.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmm, that's odd. I hand fed them a couple last night, and they seemed to to eat them. But no nutritiinal value? Darn, that would have been convenient.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I don't find mine eating it either.

If yours do eat it, I don't think it would be bad, you would just need to pair it with a protein.

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8334


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

rabbit pellets are basically just either alfalfa or grass so only benefit dietry wise would be fibre content. Like other posts my mice will not eat them either, even though they are in the mixed rabbit food I use as part of my mouse mix.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

I thought mice would love them, shows you how much I know ha.


----------

